# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Gjermania gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore shkaktoi dhembje pafund,

## tvsh

30.08.2009 

Në një mesazh me rastin e 70 vjetorit të fillimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore , kancelarja gjermane Angela Merkel rikujtoi përgjegjësinë e Gjermanisë që, duke shkaktuar konfliktin, solli dhimbje të pafund në Evropë dhe botë. 

"Një shtatori është një ditë zie për dhimbjen dhe kujtimi i fajit të Gjermanisë që u bë përgjegjëse duke nisur Luftën e Dytë Botërore", deklaroi Merkel në një videomesazh. "Konflikti u kushtoi jetën 60 milionë personave dhe ndikoi për dhjetëra vjet në rregullimin politik evropian", shtoi Merkel, e cila e ka origjinën nga Gjermania lindore që pësoi edhe dëmet më të mëdha të luftës. 

perkthyer dhe kopjuar nga forumishqiptar .net

----------


## tvsh

ika nga shqiperia e familja vajti ne gjermani kur filloi demokracia. ne fillimin e shkolles time se mesme u shperngulem ne Amerike ku u rrita me shoke e shoqe hebrenj ne cherry hill, new jersey.

dhimbjet e luftese se dyte boterrore.

une nuk jam deshmimtar i atyre ngjarjeve por kam degjuar nga gjysherit dhe gjyshet e tyre sa dhimbje e peripeci ka shkaktuar lufta e dyte boterore.

vellai i madh i gjyshit tim ra deshmor e prehet ne varrezat e deshmoreve te kombit ne tirane.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Eh, i bere nje homazh dhimbjeve apo cfare?

----------


## martini1984

> ika nga shqiperia e familja vajti ne gjermani kur filloi demokracia. ne fillimin e shkolles time se mesme u shperngulem ne Amerike ku u rrita me shoke e shoqe hebrenj ne cherry hill, new jersey.
> 
> dhimbjet e luftese se dyte boterrore.
> 
> une nuk jam deshmimtar i atyre ngjarjeve por kam degjuar nga gjysherit dhe gjyshet e tyre sa dhimbje e peripeci ka shkaktuar lufta e dyte boterore.
> 
> vellai i madh i gjyshit tim ra deshmor e prehet ne varrezat e deshmoreve te kombit ne tirane.


Vellai i vajzes se tezes te loces time eshte djegur ne kamp perqendrimi.Por une banoj ne BRD tvsh,dhe kam shume apo pak miq(aq sa mund ti beshe).Por jane tolerant(ne shpirt nuk i njof) dhe kur flasim per politike thone: c'faje kemi ne qe gjysherit tane bene gabime,dhe ne sot paguajme taksa,Apo jo goldi?
Por ne Gjermani e kemi fajin vete qe emer te keq kemi marre.Vine ca ASI(jo shoqeror) qe i mashtrojne dhe me kerr shkojne ne Durres.
Gjermanet jane me tolerante se Breshkat apo Helenet,aq sa kam pare une.
Gjermanin se ben dot mik,po e bere e ke per tere jeten MIK.
lg

----------


## tvsh

ke gje per dhimbjen qe dha lufta e dyte boterrore systemA?

----------


## martini1984

> ke gje per dhimbjen qe dha lufta e dyte boterrore systemA?


Kam.por jeta vazhdon.Dhe ai kushuriri im i trete s'ka varr.Po deshe ta jap emrin me pm.

Ne jemi me te k...............le se atave.
Me kupton,besoj.
Shendet.

----------


## Testim

Unë e di që lujshin "abëz" me thmi të vogël.

----------


## Izadora

> nga Gjermania lindore që pësoi edhe dëmet më të mëdha të luftës.


dhe ka vite qe gjermanet e perendimit paguajn per lindjen,ndihet lehte tek rrogat  :shkelje syri: 

Eshte me te vertet e dhimbshme ajo qe ndodhi ne luften e dyte botrore,por e kane pagu goxha demin.

----------


## Himitsu

Te dhemb shpirti te shikosh se cfare kane hequr ata njerez te shkrete ne kampet e perqendrimit te Auschwitz 

Shifni 

 nuk eshte e lehte te harosh se di por pavaresisht se nuk dua te paragjykoj i kam mare shum inat gjermanet se emri GJermani me ben te mendoj per Ebrenjte dhe torturat qe kane hequr  :i ngrysur:

----------


## martini1984

> Te dhemb shpirti te shikosh se cfare kane hequr ata njerez te shkrete ne kampet e perqendrimit te Auschwitz 
> 
> Shifni http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRfwZIE91M8 nuk eshte e lehte te harosh se di por pavaresisht se nuk dua te paragjykoj i kam mare shum inat gjermanet se emri GJermani me ben te mendoj per Ebrenjte dhe torturat qe kane hequr


Jane me te mire se ne,dhe jane ne vendin e tyre.
@Izadora
tamam,dhe duan perseri murin e Berlinit...68%. e perendimit.
Sepse portofoli eshte holluar.
PS: Gjermanet ne krahasim me Francezet(zona e Elsasit) apo pizza conektion edhe karamanlis,jane tolerante dhe jo nazi.
Teutonet jane pro neve,neve jemi pro serbe,dhe serbet jane kundra teutoneve.
Pra Jugot(fjale percmuese ne Gjermani per sllavet).
lg

----------


## Testim

> Te dhemb shpirti te shikosh se cfare kane hequr ata njerez te shkrete ne kampet e perqendrimit te Auschwitz


Të dhemb shpirti se janë vrarë ca jehudë? Si nuk të pashë asnjëherë duke vajtu për ata njerëz që janë njerëzit tu, shqiptarët e Kosovës, që kanë vuajtur nga serbi për 200 vite rresht, që nga masakra e parë më 1804, e dyta më 1815, e treta më 1878, e pastaj pas 1912, nën sundimin serb, një shekull i tërë me vrasje, masakra, vampirë serbë, kulshedra sllave, gjak, burgosje etj.

Mirë hebrenjtë për 4 vite vuajtje, po ne 200 vite???




> nuk eshte e lehte te harosh se di por pavaresisht se nuk dua te paragjykoj i kam mare shum inat gjermanet se emri GJermani me ben te mendoj per Ebrenjte dhe torturat qe kane hequr


Kurse mua emri Gjermani më kujton kohën që ne e quanim "Koha e Shqipnisë" kur trojet tona ishin bashkuar, ne ishim të lirë, e kur shkau nuk mund të bënte asgjë.

Gjermania më kujton se si u ndërpre shpërngulja e dhunshme e shqiptarëve për në Turqi. Dhe me këtë sot jemi këtu, përndryshe do të shëtiteshim shkretinave të Anadollit.

----------


## Himitsu

> Të dhemb shpirti se janë vrarë ca jehudë? S*i nuk të pashë asnjëherë* duke vajtu për ata njerëz që janë njerëzit tu, shqiptarët e Kosovës, që kanë vuajtur nga serbi për 200 vite rresht, që nga masakra e parë më 1804, e dyta më 1815, e treta më 1878, e pastaj pas 1912, nën sundimin serb, një shekull i tërë me vrasje, masakra, vampirë serbë, kulshedra sllave, gjak, burgosje etj.
> 
> Mirë hebrenjtë për 4 vite vuajtje, po ne 200 vite???


Mos ke qene ne shtepi time ti te me shikosh vuaja une apo jo???  :xx:  Ky hera pare qe flet me mu si nuk te pashe asnjehere thote... eh Zot pame njoft arin en konkluzone.. nejse




> Kurse mua emri Gjermani më kujton kohën që ne e quanim "Koha e Shqipnisë" kur trojet tona ishin bashkuar, ne ishim të lirë, e kur shkau nuk mund të bënte asgjë.
> 
> Gjermania më kujton se si u ndërpre shpërngulja e dhunshme e shqiptarëve për në Turqi. Dhe me këtë sot jemi këtu, përndryshe do të shëtiteshim shkretinave të Anadollit.


Shpresoj qe te jemi prap nje komb

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Gjermanet jane evropianet e vertete. Kush i gjykon permes historise, me mire te rrije me goje mbyllur. Duhet ti njohesh qe te jesh ne gjendje te flasesh per ta. Kane nje kulture, edukate dhe dije te pashembullt. Une per vete i admiroj!

----------


## martini1984

> Gjermanet jane evropianet e vertete. Kush i gjykon permes historise, me mire te rrije me goje mbyllur. Duhet ti njohesh qe te jesh ne gjendje te flasesh per ta. Kane nje kulture, edukate dhe dije te pashembullt. Une per vete i admiroj!


Danke,dhe jane tolerant.Po te ishin tek neve,neve nxirrnim Jataganin apo Hanxharin per dru me pre.

----------


## Linda5

> Danke,*dhe jane tolerant.*Po te ishin tek neve,neve nxirrnim Jataganin apo Hanxharin per dru me pre.


*Hast du recht**,kjo esht e vertet*

----------


## martini1984

> *Hast du recht**,kjo esht e vertet*


Danke.faleminderit.
Te pershendes.

----------


## tvsh

> Danke,dhe jane tolerant.Po te ishin tek neve,neve nxirrnim Jataganin apo Hanxharin per dru me pre.


ata qe thua ti tolerante nuk jane gjermane por nje hibrid. ska rrace te kulluar gjermane ne gjermani sot. 

eh u tret nje rrace tmerresisht inteligjente nga cmenduria e nje psikopati qe vuri ne zjarr gjithe boten.

----------


## Aikido

Dhe mirë ja bën, shikoni çfarë po bëjn këto viktimat e Holokausit? Edhe çfarë kanë bërë përpara! 

Në shkoll kam pasur në klas një djalë nga Saarland aty afër Mainz, nuk e di mirë kush jeton në Gjermani e di. Në 4 vitet e para thjesht salutoheshim dhe maksimumi pinim ndonjë kafe ose në menz mund të ishim në të njëjtën tavolin. Më pas u afruam më shum dhe mosha pak më e madhe. Në vitin e 2-të fakultet kemi qënë si vëllezër dhe akoma e ruajmë atë miqësi, dhe nuk harron kurrë të kujtohet për festa, ditëlindje. Mezi pres të liberalizohen vizat të iki ti bëj një vizitë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## darwin

> 30.08.2009 
> 
> Në një mesazh me rastin e 70 vjetorit të fillimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore , kancelarja gjermane Angela Merkel rikujtoi përgjegjësinë e Gjermanisë që, duke shkaktuar konfliktin, solli dhimbje të pafund në Evropë dhe botë. 
> 
> "Një shtatori është një ditë zie për dhimbjen dhe kujtimi i fajit të Gjermanisë që u bë përgjegjëse duke nisur Luftën e Dytë Botërore", deklaroi Merkel në një videomesazh. "Konflikti u kushtoi jetën 60 milionë personave dhe ndikoi për dhjetëra vjet në rregullimin politik evropian", shtoi Merkel, e cila e ka origjinën nga Gjermania lindore që pësoi edhe dëmet më të mëdha të luftës. 
> 
> perkthyer dhe kopjuar nga forumishqiptar .net


tema më idiote e mundshme

Luftën e dytë botërore e nisën Britania e Madhe dhe Franca

----------


## skampin

Humbja e Gjermanise ishte nje fatkeqesi kombetare per ne Shqiptaret.
Te zite e ullirit hoqi kombi shqiptar nga ardhja ne pushtet e pedero sllavo komunisteve.

----------

